# 1972 JD310 loader backhoe motors



## usbaghdaddy (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a 1972 JD310 loader backhoe that put a rod through the side of the block. It has a 3 cylinder motor in it with the numbers R55100, 110, 120. I wanted to know if I had any options of replacement motors that would be interchangeable with this motor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy usbaghdaddy,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

According to tractordata.com your tractor could have either a gas or diesel engine. Most likely diesel, but there may be differences in block/head design. 

I would contact a tractor salvage yard. Salvage people generally know what engines will interchange. If you need help finding a salvage yard near you, post back. We will need to know where you live.


----------

